# Yellow leaves and fungus



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello,

I have setup an emersed growth tank with the following for the past week:
1. Eleocharis Parvula
2. Azoo substrate (Plant Growth Bed)
3. A glass covering the tank with a small hole of aproximately 5mm diameter
4. The sides of the tank are misty thus it is humid
5. The tank is approximately 40L (48cm x 30cm x 29cm)
6. 28w of light on for 15 hours a day
7. The room temperature is around 10-15 degrees celcius so I set the light to be on during nighttime when the temperature drops and turns of during the day when the temperature is higher
8. The substrate is wet but the water does not cover it

The plants started growing very nicely covering some parts of the substrate. Now I see some white fungus on a few plants and other plants have yellow tips.

What can be done?

Thanks


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I have no real knowledge on this but I have formed some hypothesis. I have 6 setups now and it has seemed to infiltrated them all. The only measure I know that will stop the growth is capping the top layer with eco complete. I've found that it basically doesn't grow on eco complete, compared to how it does on aqua soil or potting soil. The humidity level definitely plays a role in the life cycle of the fungus/mold. I've found that when the humidity is very high it will spark new growth where when the humidity is low it will slow its growth and if it hits the sweet spot the fungus/mold will stop growing and die (lower then 80%). Also heat/light has a factor in it's growth. I find that growing outside when I have a string of sunny/hot days the fungus is nearly eradicated, but if there is a rainy day or it gets a little cold the growth comes right back. From what I've observed I can point you in the right direction by saying : figure out where that fine line of humidity is for your set ups, increase the heat/light if there is not enough to keep the temperatures in the high 70's to low 80's (my setups average like 79 growing outside in south FL). But you gotta remember that since your growing in such high humidity that is the playing ground for fungus and other sorts of odd looking molds and growths. I find something new every few weeks if I look for it. Just last week I had a crypt devastated by a caterpillar or something, never found it just the aftermath. Good luck and keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you very muck for the reply. 

What I have noticed is that now that the temparatures here are higher the fungus is disappearing.

My new question now is if Eleocharis parvula is a slow grower. I ask of this since my emerced growth setup is only Eleocharis parvula but the growing rate seems a bit low. Its been three weeks now, I get healthy new plantlets but nothing much. With that rate I gues it will take six months for my small tank to fill up and form a nice looking dense carpet. Is there something missing? 

15 hours of lights on per day, 40 L covered tank for emmersed growth, Azoo aquasoil, 28w fluorescent light, substrate is wet and I added some KNO3 and K2SO4 solutions so there will be some potassium available.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

I've never tried E. parvula yet, it is next on my list. I had it in an aquarium a long time ago. I remember it to be fairly slow grower at first but the you have the faster it can cover. It seems that you have everything you need for it to start taking off. How much did you start off with? I'm sure after like a month you will have enough that the rate will quadruple and be filled in not to long there after.


----------



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

When the tank is filled up with water and fully planted, NPK, macros and CO2 are required for good growth. Now that the tank is empty, appart from the NPK solution used to wet the substrate, from where do the plants receive their nutrients to grow? Should I also dose trace element in the substrate?


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

I have been using these products under my substrate with unbelivable results. This is the only fritted trace elements I can find. Even though its for bonsai trees its works nice.http://cgi.ebay.com/Bonsai-Micorrhi...ertilizer_Soil_Amendments?hash=item2ea95c3aa0
I bought the 2 pack deal trace fritt and the fungi.


----------

